# flicker strip / motion detector strip help ?



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I was trying to combine the fluro flicker power strip and the motion detector strip. The connections were correct but it only works occasionally when the whole thing is one unit. When I make a separate unit of the fluro flicker strip and the motion detector strip they work fine separately. However, having the fluro starter strip plugged into the motion dectector strip does not work. Ideas?

The fluro strip diagram I used is the one Otaku shared.
The motion detector diagram I used is the one beelce shared.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Actually I figured it out for myself on how to make it work. If there is a light or something plugged into the strip that has the motion detector as well as the fluro strip then every thing works as espected. Not sure what or why....


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hard to say without seeing full schematics of how you have it wired and set up. But it sounds like you have something (possibly the motion sensor itself, or relays if any are used) wired only on the 'hot' leg. When something is plugged in, there is enough power flowing to make the system work. But with nothing plugged in, the hot leg is essentially floating and you can't flow enough power to make the system kick on.

The sensor and any relays should be wired to the incoming power (ie white and black) so they have a clean source of full power.


----------

